# Chat Hosts Wanted



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Chat Hosts Wanted

*Flexi-time*

Just supporting other members of FF
in _real time_ conversations in the chatroom

Caring, Sharing  & Laughing

Just post here or 
Contact Carole or I 
*ASAP *to find out more​


----------

